# Discovery Science Center 2009



## maxcube (Feb 17, 2009)

http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=DiscoveryScience2009

I'm going. Shame about the limited amount of events though. Who here is going?


----------



## happa95 (Feb 17, 2009)

MEEEEE!!! Finally, someone made a thread! I wasn't sure whether to make one.... anyway, I will be competing in ALL events! w00t!


----------



## Dene (Feb 17, 2009)

Dene preregistered.


----------



## Ellis (Feb 17, 2009)

I'll be there. But man... 3x3, OH, BLD, sq-1 only? Maybe I'll have to start practicing OH...


----------



## Lucas Garron (Feb 17, 2009)

Assuming I can go, I challenge everyone to a "least-sum-of-ranks"-off.


----------



## maxcube (Feb 17, 2009)

So, it looks like a lot of people will go(plenty of time to prepare). Man, I gotta practice my BLD! And I need a Sq-1, too.


----------



## shelley (Feb 17, 2009)

If you have a WCA ID and don't fill it in, I reserve the right to kick your ass.

People who need an ass kicking:
1. Cameron Almasi



Ellis said:


> I'll be there. But man... 3x3, OH, BLD, sq-1 only?



You have a problem with that?


----------



## happa95 (Feb 17, 2009)

Ellis said:


> I'll be there. But man... 3x3, OH, BLD, sq-1 only? Maybe I'll have to start practicing OH...



all the better


----------



## qqwref (May 17, 2009)

Yo, sorry to bump a three-month old topic, but we just had this competition.

Did you know...:
- Phillip Espinoza got the fastest time, a sub-10?
- With a connected F2L pair, OLL skip, and U perm?
- And I judged it and started clapping before I even saw the time because it was such a good single solve?
- My sum of the fastest 3x3 time I've had in competition and the fastest 3x3 time I've judged in competition is now only 20.03, probably one of the best in the world?
- I used three different color schemes (ridiculous, Japanese, Western) in the three different rounds? (Am I the first to do this and not do poorly?)
- And still got a sub-17 average in each round?
- Dropping my Type F the wrong way can make seven edge caps fall off?
- This counts as a DNF?
- Leyan Lo finally beat Chris Krueger's BLD time, which means Krueger has to start practicing again?
- Dene got exactly a 1:00.00 OH time (on purpose)? And Adam Zamora got a 1:00.01 OH? (Also Xavier Perez got a 1:00.03 2h, and Arthur Dunn got a 1:00.06 2h.)
- The guy with the fastest Square-1 single ended up with a DNF average?
- Even Dene Beardsley cannot pull off a perfect Square-1 scramble?
- We did 6x6 but due to harsh time constraints only allowed people who were certain to be under 4 minutes to do it?
- I somehow managed to get under 3?
- We didn't have time to do any other bigcubes?
- I finally came in the top three (3rd) in the 3x3 event in a competition?
- I finally came in the top three (3rd) in the 3x3 OH event in a California competition?
- Leyan Lo's girlfriend has all of the letters of "rubik's cube" somewhere in her name?
- It was Adam Zamora's birthday, so he got cake for lunch and free pancakes for dinner?
- Lord of the Rings Trivial Pursuit (film version) is really hard if you haven't seen any of the movies in about six years?
- Devin and I (who both hadn't seen the movies in about six years) both managed to get one question right anyway?


----------



## dChan (May 17, 2009)

That was a great competition. I did very, very badly on my first solve due to not having been to a competition in a year (made me very nervous). I also did not think I made it to the final round so I ended up having to go into the final round with hands that were sticking to the cube(I didn't get to wash my hands). Oh, and darn you, Michael for owning me in the OH round! 

Congratulations to all the winners and especially to Tyler who got 3rd place in the blindfolded event! That was an awesome competition.


----------



## shelley (May 17, 2009)

...
- This is the first time I got all three BLD solves since US Open 2007?

- Jeremy Fleischman won the Best Pants Award?

- I almost submitted a perfect worksheet, if not for the fact that Cody Heise forgot to fill in his WCA ID during online pre-registration?

Yeah, partly my fault because I thought I had already checked the people signed up online for IDs, but it turns out I missed one. Still, learn your WCA IDs people. When you don't fill it in, it makes our lives that much harder.

And when I say our, I mean my.

You bums.


----------



## qqwref (May 17, 2009)

dChan said:


> I also did not think I made it to the final round so I ended up having to go into the final round with hands that were sticking to the cube(I didn't get to wash my hands).



You should've asked - there was a bathroom pretty much right outside the doors, and we could've waited a minute for you to wash your hands. I actually washed my hands twice during the competition just because I thought they were getting a bit sticky.


----------



## Ellis (May 17, 2009)

Why do I always fail so miserably? I got my first in comp PLL skip... too bad I popped that solve and put an edge back in the wrong way. Gah, I swear Dene is bad luck when he's judging.


----------



## Dene (May 17, 2009)

I washed my hands at least 5 times during that competition  .

Anyway, I got Jeremy's OH avg on film, and Shelley's last bld solve, which also happened to be her worst time, but oh well. It just so happens that in the background is Leyan getting his 1:11, but because I wasn't on to it, I stopped filming basically at the exact time that he finished. I will get the vids up on YT eventually.


----------



## gavnasty (May 17, 2009)

That was my first competition ever. 'Twas good times.

btdub that Adam guy (the one with the Disneyland birthday pin) was the silkest i've ever seen.


----------



## n00bcubix (May 17, 2009)

I wish i went :/


----------



## dChan (May 17, 2009)

Yeah, I was not sure whether or not you guys were waiting for a while (Tyler called me back into the competition area so I assumed I had been out for a long while). I definitely should have asked for a minute to wash my hands. It would have made things so much better. Still, I had a great time, anyhow.

Dene was actually the only judge I actually knew so it made it a bit easier to solve. So I must disagree with Ellis!


----------



## SimonWestlund (May 17, 2009)

Did anyone film the sub 10?


----------



## Dene (May 17, 2009)

SimonWestlund said:


> Did anyone film the sub 10?



I think several people got it on film, although no one that I know personally. If you keep trying youtube it might pop up eventually.


----------



## happa95 (May 17, 2009)

Dene said:


> I washed my hands at least 5 times during that competition  .
> 
> Anyway, I got Jeremy's OH avg on film, and Shelley's last bld solve, which also happened to be her worst time, but oh well. It just so happens that in the background is Leyan getting his 1:11, but because I wasn't on to it, I stopped filming basically at the exact time that he finished. I will get the vids up on YT eventually.



I got Leyan's 1:11 but it has pretty bad camera-work.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NJwb5EMmIyE


----------



## PhillipEspinoza (May 17, 2009)

SimonWestlund said:


> Did anyone film the sub 10?



This guy named Marco Mendoza got it on film: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AMfzB4t1pl0. He's the one who let me borrow the edison cube for the solve.

Congrats Michael on placing in the Final Round. Maybe next week you'll get a solid sub-15 avg?


----------



## qqwref (May 18, 2009)

Congratulations again on your sub-10, Phillip. And thanks. I have to figure out which cube I want to use if I want to go for sub-15 again, though


----------



## spdcbr (May 18, 2009)

Over already?


----------



## qqwref (May 18, 2009)

It was over more than 24 hours ago... get with the times.


----------



## jfly (May 18, 2009)

qqwref said:


> - Devin and I (who both hadn't seen the movies in about six years) both managed to get one question right anyway?



- And your own team ignored you, to their doom?



shelley said:


> - Jeremy Fleischman won the Best Pants Award?


Thanks again, Shelley!



Dene said:


> Anyway, I got Jeremy's OH avg on film


Thanks again! I look forward to seeing the solves.


----------



## AvGalen (May 18, 2009)

qqwref said:


> - My sum of the fastest 3x3 time I've had in competition and the fastest 3x3 time I've judged in competition is now only 20.03, probably one of the best in the world?


Even if f the judging and competing doesn't have to be in the same competition, I think you might actually have this record. Ron/Erik and Yu/Yumu are other condidates because they all have sub-10's and have a high likelyhood of having judged eachother. I don't think the NL team has ever judged the Japan team. Sometimes we have official judges that don't compete to judge


qqwref said:


> - Dropping my Type F the wrong way can make seven edge caps fall off?
> - This counts as a DNF?


A Type F basically has 12+12+6 centercaps. My record for popping them is 17 (> 50%). Centercaps are non-functional pieces. You could have seven of them fall off without it being a DNF, but if all of them were edges.... How many of these caps could you pop with the cube still being unambigiously solved?


qqwref said:


> - Dene got exactly a 1:00.00 OH time (on purpose)? And Adam Zamora got a 1:00.01 OH? (Also Xavier Perez got a 1:00.03 2h, and Arthur Dunn got a 1:00.06 2h.)


As long as the judge knows and agrees with this foolishness it is fine with me, but doing this just because it is fun for the contestant is something I don't like. It can also be distracting for other competitors


qqwref said:


> - The guy with the fastest Square-1 single ended up with a DNF average?
> - Even Dene Beardsley cannot pull off a perfect Square-1 scramble?


Did that guy study the scrambles and got confused because Dene messed it up ? I personally think Square-1 scrambling is easy because messing up mostly means that you can't finish the scramble


qqwref said:


> - We did 6x6 but due to harsh time constraints only allowed people who were certain to be under 4 minutes to do it?
> - I somehow managed to get under 3?
> - We didn't have time to do any other bigcubes?


We did do 6x6x6 and 7x7x7 in Germany (Gutersloh), but not at the normal competition area. It seems like we WANT to include bigcubes, but can't make time for it in a 2 day schedule


qqwref said:


> - Leyan Lo's girlfriend has all of the letters of "rubik's cube" somewhere in her name?


Which dating site has that function?



shelley said:


> ...
> - Jeremy Fleischman won the Best Pants Award?


So from now on I have to choose between getting awards because of good time (pink pj's) and for clothing (pants). Or does "no pants" still gives me a chance on the Best Pants Award?


shelley said:


> ...Still, learn your WCA IDs people. When you don't fill it in, it makes our lives that much harder. And when I say our, I mean my. You bums.


2006GALE01, 2006GALE01, 2006GALE01, 2006GALE01, 2006GALE01, 2006GALE01, 2006GALE01, 2006GALE01, 2006GALE01, 2006GALE01, 2006GALE01, 2006GALE01, 2006GALE01, 2006GALE01, 2006GALE01, 2006GALE01, ok, memoed


----------



## Dene (May 18, 2009)

AvGalen said:


> As long as the judge knows and agrees with this foolishness it is fine with me, but doing this just because it is fun for the contestant is something I don't like. It can also be distracting for other competitors



I don't know about the 2H guys, but I do know that:
- My solve was going really badly; I messed up OLL three times (OH amnesia) and had a terrible R perm, so my solve actually ended at about 55 seconds, and I figured I may as well have a go at it.
- Adam's solve was for real; it was purely a coincidence that he got 1:00.01.


----------



## shelley (May 18, 2009)

AvGalen said:


> shelley said:
> 
> 
> > ...
> ...


Jeremy was actually wearing Superman pajama pants. I think wearing pink pajamas would give you a good chance at the pants award.

Also I just realized that "pants" refers to underwear in British English, and their word for what we call pants is "trousers". This award must sound funny to some people reading this forum 



AvGalen said:


> shelley said:
> 
> 
> > ...Still, learn your WCA IDs people. When you don't fill it in, it makes our lives that much harder. And when I say our, I mean my. You bums.
> ...


Thanks, Arnaud


----------



## AvGalen (May 18, 2009)

Shelley, my pink pyjama doesn't include (US) pants. However, just for decency I do wear (UK) pants (when wearing that pyjama).

Differences between UK and US English are confusing to me. I just mix the two and hope for the best.
Just for fun I will explain the Dutch version of pants:
Broek = Trousers
Onder-broek = Under-trousers
Broek-je = Women underwear ("je" at the end means small version. Obviously Dutch women are only supposed to wear small underwear )

Multi-Memo: 2004CHAN04, 2004CHAN04, ok, memoed.
It amazes me that you were Chan number four even when you started in 2004. 

I also think I met my future wife: http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2007GALE01 at
http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=WC2007,
http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=MadridOpen2008 and
http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=Euro2008


----------



## happa95 (Jul 3, 2009)

Okay everyone, it's late, but I found the video put together by that photographer: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I-ji2Cw-rD8

EDIT: sorry for the bump btw. Just thought It'd be appropriate.


----------

